# Deleteing files



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

When you delete files on your hard drive, are they wiped off completely or is there some kind of invisible file that stays on the hard drive and takes up room? What about if you move files to a memory stick? Thanks

frank


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Deleting a file simply lets the operating system know that the space previously occupied by the file is available for future storage - what you "had" in that storage location is still there - until written over by something new. The operating system keeps a "list" of which spaces are in use and which spaces are available.

Moving files to a memory stick is similar - the memory stick receives a copy, and the file space on the hard drive is marked as "available" for future use.



frank b said:


> When you delete files on your hard drive, are they wiped off completely or is there some kind of invisible file that stays on the hard drive and takes up room? What about if you move files to a memory stick? Thanks
> 
> frank


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

there are programs which wipe the drive to clean off the hidden erased files which could be recoverable by someone.
So if you are really paranoid and dont want hackers or the govt to find those supposedly erased files use a program like
ERASER
or CCLEANER
Check downloads.com for those two files mentioned they are freeware.

that use multiple wipes. 3 is sufficient for most people 7 is pushing it. And if you are really paranoid there is a 35 pass Guttman wipe which should take forever but should pretty much wipe the drive.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

From my experience, the only real way to do it is destroy the drive. There are programs, such as FieldSearch, DigDeep, etc. that can pretty much find anything.

galump


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

You're going to destroy the drive to delete 1 file?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

If you really want the data gone,then a 3/4 drill and a couple of drill bits its the best way. At work were required to DOD erease the drive and then drill 4 holes in the drive.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

Oxy/Act rig works well too.


----------

